# St. Patrick's Day Nails



## Dalylah (Mar 16, 2013)

St. Patrick's Day is this weekend. Do you have any special plans for pretty nail art or funky manicures this weekend? Here is some inspiration if you are still undecided:





Source: Joyful Blog





Source: Coloruza





Source: MaD Manis





Source: Nails by Kayla


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 17, 2013)

not the best, but I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

KB Shimmer Get Clover it and a mix of Julep Cindy and Vivien


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 19, 2013)

Oooh these are super cute! I love that polish hehe


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh these are super cute! I love that polish hehe


 Thank you ^^ and I know isn't it green perfection? &lt;3


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 20, 2013)

Here was mine, still wearing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

